# Just passed CPC exam looking for experience



## MKopf603 (Jun 15, 2014)

Hi, I recently just passed my CPC exam and I am looking for experience. If anyone knows anyone that may be  looking for a coder or something related to coding in the Berks County,Pa area please let me know.  Thanks


----------



## gmiles (Jun 17, 2014)

Congrats to you. Was it hard taking the test in July Real nervous

Thanks
Gail


----------



## MKopf603 (Jun 20, 2014)

it wasn't too hard but it wasn't real easy either.  I took my time and did the ones I knew like the Icd9 codes and Hcpcs, I did the CPT coding last.


----------



## gmiles (Jun 21, 2014)

Okay Thanks I am so nervous What were your studying techiques and what did you use to study with?


Thanks


----------



## MKopf603 (Jun 23, 2014)

don't be nervous...I ended up taking a couple days off from work to study...I studied for about 4 hours or more took breaks in between. I reviewed my book and guideline, also took the online study guide through the AAPC over and over agin until I felt comfortable. Hope this helps and good luck


----------



## gmiles (Jun 28, 2014)

Thanks a lot I am taking the AAPC review tests online is this what you meant?
I cannot afford to buy the study guide also

Thanks

Gail


----------



## MKopf603 (Jun 29, 2014)

Yes I took the the AAPC practice exams.  I found it helped me.  Good Luck!!


----------



## Florenda80 (Jul 5, 2014)

Start with answering the easier, shorter questions. You have less than 3 minutes to answer every questions.

150 questions in 5hr and 40min.


----------



## gmiles (Jul 6, 2014)

Thanks Ladies Wish me The 12th coming soon ! lol


----------



## gmiles (Jul 6, 2014)

oops Luck See I am nervous! lol


----------

